# Hello - New member!



## rorycoffee (Jun 6, 2016)

South West member here, Plymouth.

I've been reading tons of posts and have pretty much made my mind up on a grinder to go for.. Thought I'd join up and stick around!

Maybe one more search on a new Mignon or a 2nd Hand SJ..!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! If you have the space to have a Super Jolly, go for the super jolly: It will delay your upgraditus, although the Mignon is a great machine too.


----------



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Agree with whats said above.

Plenty of cheap and cheerful mods to do to an SJ


----------



## rorycoffee (Jun 6, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> Welcome to the forum! If you have the space to have a Super Jolly, go for the super jolly: It will delay your upgraditus, although the Mignon is a great machine too.


Thanks! I want to do a little bagging of coffee for friends too, so leaning towards the Mignon just for that... A SJ grocery seems overkill!


----------



## rorycoffee (Jun 6, 2016)

stage.2 said:


> Agree with whats said above.
> 
> Plenty of cheap and cheerful mods to do to an SJ


Haha yeah, I've been reading! So torn!


----------

